# Chavez Pits?



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

What do you guys think about their dogs? I personally like 'em.

Chavez Pits


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

You better...cuz Michelle is a member here. LOL.


AND she has amazing dogs and does amazing things with them. I think anyone would be lucky to have one of her dogs.


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

Oh she is? Haha I did not know that. LOL

It's good to see a responsible breeder, I'm currently asking her questions.


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Not my cup of tea but I think she knows it 

I have much love for you though girl, and yes I can call you girl as far as I know


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

very nice amstaffs


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Michelles dogs are titled and have all the proper testing, and she keeps up with it. She's extremely knowledgable on bully breeds and is a judge. She doesn't cut corners, her operation has the time and money put into it, it's not just another flashy website. I'd say if you're looking for an AmStaff or a bully, you're looking in the right direction.


----------



## Krissy (Jul 15, 2009)

I like how they name their dogs


----------



## love my pits (Oct 9, 2008)

They have great looking dogs......I almost purchased a tri from them but changed my mind at the last minute. I was actually looking for a certain color pattern......

Beautiful dogs and great bloodlines.....


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

i love sexy and gigi 

whats Michelle's username?? cuz im apparently a dippy doo and have no idea


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

chavezpits


lol.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

LOL figures ;_;


----------



## BullyTheKid (Aug 21, 2009)

Yeah Yeah there ok! I mean not Cochise but they are alright lol!!

Megan do you ever get a chance to hear the show? I told Shantel that I was waiting on a BTK invite to a certain Michigan barbeque


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Youre coming, youre coming! LOL. We hafta get a date for it...its gonna be out first...and its gonna be awesome! (A lot better than the parking lot show I just attended).


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

I haven't heard the show!!!!!! i know everyone keeps talking about it, but I keep missing it! POOP!! When's this next show! and you're coming to our BBQ or else! and i'll probably be the old just sitting around ACTING like im important, while everyone else is running around running the BBQ.  that's me. the kinda important one that isnt really important just acts like it. 

maybe ill have something to do by then. for now i just sit around and be a part of it. bwahahaha. oh and you can stay at shantel's house. i'm inviting everyone   hahahha.


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

meganc66 said:


> I haven't heard the show!!!!!! i know everyone keeps talking about it, but I keep missing it! POOP!! When's this next show! and you're coming to our BBQ or else! and i'll probably be the old just sitting around ACTING like im important, while everyone else is running around running the BBQ.  that's me. the kinda important one that isnt really important just acts like it.
> 
> maybe ill have something to do by then. for now i just sit around and be a part of it. bwahahaha. oh and you can stay at shantel's house. i'm inviting everyone   hahahha.


LMFAO....I just died laughing! Megans so funnayyy!!!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

LOL i feel like youre trying to say this in a ha-ha nobodys staying at my house kind of way.... but everyone is totally staying at your house cuz im inviting everyone to it  hahaahhaha bwahahahah


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

I said it cracked me up. Everyone can stay at my house!  Yall can share the dogs room!  HAAHAHAH.


----------



## BullyTheKid (Aug 21, 2009)

Uhhhhh...... Usually I stay at the the Embassy, Hyatt, or the Sheraton. Casa de Shantel.... I don't know lol next thing I will be taking a greyhound and be paid with doggie bags of rib bones!!

Damn and you have not listened to the show, you are lucky you are the important one, I can't give the important people a hard time lol.

I never did a show in a parking lot that would be interesting


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

cooool!
how do i see/listen to this show


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

It wasn't interesting BTK, it was GHETTO! The dog that won Mailes class looked half retarded. And the judges were straight up GANGSTAAA. Lol. It was an experience. BUT, its led us to want to offer something better around here, so...Yaaaa! Were gonna! 


And, about the Greyhound...ya think someone picking you up in a Taurus and you gettin paid with like...cauliflower will work?!  

Andddd Meg! Americanbullyworld.com. On Tuesdays at 10! Be thereeee!


----------



## BullyTheKid (Aug 21, 2009)

Uhhhhh... Do you mean a Taurus picks me up from the airport? Ok cool, now I do like cauliflour!!! Lol


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

Isn't it on Thursday 2?


----------



## Doggy Style (Aug 22, 2009)

*gotta love em'*

Beautiful Amstaffs Very Beautiful indeed


----------



## BullyTheKid (Aug 21, 2009)

O show Thursday PBN, side note Thursday night will never be Michele and I unless noted. Tuesday at 10pm EST or 7 pm PST


----------



## Chavezpits (Aug 26, 2009)

Well thanx for the kind words everyone.:woof::woof::woof:

We (me and Benny when we married)
started with an american bulldogg from the pound, he was lonely
so Benny went and picked a Red nose pit with no papers
Our AB was poisoned and broke my heart
so we had to get the red nose a friend! 
Ha....a brindle female that was a total game dog, kicked Oscars ass all the time(the rednose)
So basically I started with Game bred dogs and moved on from there.
I wanted a "Blue nose pitbull" and ended up with a dog Lulu UKC
Started showing and here we are. Most of the dogs we started with we still have. I don't throw away once we have moved on, we are their forever homes. With that said I also will not place out some of our dogs due to how "special" they are....we know them and they are part of our family.

We have had 
non-papered 
UKC 
ADBA 
AKC 
and now ABKC.
We have some of the best bloodlines and have produced some great dogs so far. We breed for ourselves first, I think that is most important. 
Many people don't feel the same.


----------



## Chavezpits (Aug 26, 2009)




----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Well, Michelle, you guys are running a trully admirable show kennel.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

I really love the Am staff dogs.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

that's a beautiful dog! he looks like i want to squish his face, that's always a good thing lololol.

and ill be there, tuesday at 10!


----------



## Chavezpits (Aug 26, 2009)

that is our pokenmon son- Fatso


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Gotta love a nice shiny black bully! He sure is handsome!


----------



## Chavezpits (Aug 26, 2009)

alot of washing and scrubbing!


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Ohhhh, MICHELLE!!! He looks so handsomeee!!! I love your dogs! Just beautiful.


----------



## 1503-bulls-henry (May 6, 2009)

Whats up Michelle and Benny, looking foreward to the show you guiys are having .
Cant wait to do the weight pull as well...


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Sorry not my kind of dog. I will say they look healthy and well taken care of but not what I think of when I think of an APBT. Now if you are into Bullies or AKC/UKC versions then they are spot on!


----------



## Chavezpits (Aug 26, 2009)

www.bullyshows.com 
October 17th
dog costume contest and kid's costume contest
As always a Kid's with pits sponsored by Atomic Dogg Mag-all kid's get a goody bag with magazine!
and a pinata' to make the day fun!


----------



## Chavezpits (Aug 26, 2009)

We don't have just bully dogs


----------



## Chavezpits (Aug 26, 2009)

This is the best pictures I think because it was so special.
Our dog-biggest oldest dog show-live at Madison Square Gardens.
Our boy won Breed at the Westminster Kennel Club Dog show this year 2009.
AKC CH Malone Chavez Keepin' the Peace "Bouncer"

Some picture form the show behind the scenes


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

great looking dogs!


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

I said you had UKC dogs as well.


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Chavezpits said:


>


Now that is a FUNNY photo. :clap:


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Michelle, your dogs are BEAUTIFUL! I love them. <3


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Fantastic animals, Michelle! That AmStaff is sure something to be proud of.


----------



## Chavezpits (Aug 26, 2009)

It was an amazing exprience!
That is the funniest picture!
He is such a clown!


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Great picts! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Inf602 (Apr 13, 2009)

No questions, hands down Michelle and Benny are running a very tight Kennel. Chavez Pits is the first website I ever saw for both Staffs and Bullys. I have even had the opportunity to speak with both Michelle and Benny. I love what they do with their dogs and it is evident that the entire family is involved with everything those dogs do. Michelle definitely knows her dogs and is a great example of what true breeders are supposed to do.


----------

